
Using Amazon EFS for AWS Lambda in your serverless applications - kiyanwang
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/using-amazon-efs-for-aws-lambda-in-your-serverless-applications/
======
anilgulecha
This is cool. I can already image usecases where lambda + sqlite files in efs
will allow flexible/state full apps to run. This is great!

